# Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics...



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

Got some 22" OZ Canyons and Eibach springs fitted. Also had the lower plastics painted.
Here are some pics..


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

Are those pics of after the vehicle was lowered? It doesn't look lowered... If so, by how much?


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep - after, doesn't look like much I agree. The people at Eibach reckoned it would go 40mm but it's more like 30.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (BHP pipes)*

yeah, you have some serious gap... wonder if you might get some sag and lose a bit of the gap....


----------



## CanadaJeff (Mar 9, 2005)

JE$U$ you must feel every little crack on the road! Love the look though!!!


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (CanadaJeff)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the stance... not too low just a littls squat the Canyons look so good on the Touareg... I'm leaning that way again after finding it nearly impossible to get a decent prrice on the "Dakar" wheels
Whats the story on the pipes?


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (EuroTra$H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTra$H* »_ 
Whats the story on the pipes?
















....x2......they kept pulling my eyes from looking at the rest of the car.....


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (EuroTra$H)*

Hi there - the pipes are custom-made, straight through from the centre box. I was disappointed with the discolouration of the back-box and the weedy downturned pipes of the stock V6.
The noise is incredible, probably too loud for sensible daily-driver duties but there is a lovely V8-esque bassy rumble at idle.
My fuel economy has increased too, I now get 22mpg instead of 18. (most of my journeys are around town).
The thing that surprised me most however is the weight of the back-box. There is clearly some serious density to it's construction! Over 40kgs worth!
Performance isn't that different, I would like to get a supercharger fitted next but not sure if I could live with 14mpg!


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

That looks great!
You're not a chrome fan, are you?
22" wheels and a lowered suspension? You must feel like you're in a go-kart.


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (jonee)*

Hey jonee - you spotted the lack of chrome then! The handling is amazing now and the ride/handling compromise is totally acceptable - even, dare I say it, on the crap roads we have in the UK!


----------



## rpps (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

looks great!
one of the nicest tregs i have seen. what is up with the blue hubs? everything else is great.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks awesome! Although i'm really not digging the exhaust tips....or the blue hubs??

I kind of like the idea of losing all the chrome though!


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (rpps)*

thanks rpps - the blue hubs was my attempt to cover the patches of corrosion that were coming through the stock silver hub paint. A tad too blue! Luckily you only really notice them when they get caught in sunlight - not something we see a lot of!


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Kapoosh1)*

hey kapoosh - yeah the exhaust system isn't the last word in refinement but it sounds the nuts!


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

You have some serious poke there. What is your offset?


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

IMHO:
- the drive looks damn good!
- 22" would be too large (driving comfort) and would be difficult to get approved over here (only with full body kit = €€€€ $$$$)
- no chrome gives him a kinda "bad boy"-touch
- considered black wheels?????
- sorry for the exhaust tips. Maybe the sound is good, but the look ......oh man. Reminds me to the VW Beetle 1976








Check my original VW - just as an idea.
[IMG]http://i6.tinypic.com/27wvbqv.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*

hey 45 - the offset is ET52


----------



## PiLL (Dec 1, 2001)

NICE - I like it all!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Looks good, but I am not buying the 22 mpg around the city in a gas V6.

_Quote, originally posted by *BHP pipes* »_My fuel economy has increased too, I now get 22mpg instead of 18. (most of my journeys are around town).


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

seriously there's no way i can get 22mpg in a V6 on the highway!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Kapoosh1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kapoosh1* »_seriously there's no way i can get 22mpg in a V6 on the highway!

Maybe if you used *Imperial Gallons* rather than the smaller US Gallons you could. His 22 mpg claim works out to about 20 mpg in US Gallons.


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (Tahoe12)*

On top of Spocks calculation factoring in the Imperial gallon equation, my car is a manual and I also feed it 99 octane gas.


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Nice Touareg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VentoGT (Mar 22, 2000)

Looks nice. Any close-ups of the painted trims?


----------



## phillu (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Are manual V6's available in the UK? I thought once you went above the straight 5 the only option was automatic?-


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (phillu)*

hey phillu - the 6spd manual was standard equipment on base R5 and 3.2 V6 models.
Now that the 3.6 is the base petrol engine, only the R5 has the option of manual.


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (VentoGT)*

Hi VentoGT - really sorry about how much my photography sucks, but here are a few more images of the paintwork, please excuse the dirt.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Looks great. How did they paint the chrome trim? I was thinking of having vinyl applied so I could strip it off easily when it's time to trade, but so far can't match the color in vinyl. I would think painting was difficult. What process was used?


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (Paldi)*

Hi Fred
There was no chrome trim on my base T'reg (I believe this is a European-only poverty spec model that VWUSA do not import).
This made the job of colour coding the plastics relatively simple. The only real snag was having to build a smooth surface into the textured vinyl with numerous primer coats.
At first we were going to flat the vinyl surface down but that would have made for a very low adhesive qualities for the primer to stick properly.
In the end, loads of very fine primer coats with plenty of flatting down in between seemed to give an acceptable surface onto which to apply the top-coats.
The job is far from perfect but I think it is a ton better than the stock look.
I looked at upgrading to the vinyl mouldings that incorporate chrome strips and it certainly looked possible to remove the chrome, have the vinyl painted and refit the chrome strips.
The only problem is how much of a perfectionist your Body & Paint guy is. Because the primer is going onto vinyl, stonechips will possibly take massive lumps of paint off the area, rather than the usual small chips.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Interesting, no fog lamps below the front bumper........
No need ...... or what?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (Salvatore1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salvatore1* »_Interesting, no fog lamps below the front bumper........
No need ...... or what?

Looks like they were left off by VW. The grill there is complete. I suspect that they are an option in the UK or he has such a base model that VW leaves them off.


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (spockcat)*

yep - poverty spec T'regs do not have the front fogs standard.
I have nothing against front fogs, it's just that I optioned Bi-Xenons which do a great job, plus the fact that our traffic cops over here tend to be too keen to pull drivers over in order to preach about when it is acceptable to use such a feature!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BHP pipes* »_ plus the fact that our traffic cops over here tend to be too keen to pull drivers over in order to preach about when it is acceptable to use such a feature!!

I applaud your local constabulary. Too bad this never happens in the US, especially when it comes to rear fogs!


----------



## goodkup27 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (BHP pipes)*

Hi what is your tire size


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Finally got round to sorting the wheels, lowering and painting the plastics... (goodkup27)*

Hi Goodkup - the tyre spec is 295/30 R22 103Y


----------



## element256 (May 6, 2004)

love everything but the exhaust....
nice ride


----------



## Dkirr (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (element256)*

I like the exhaust and the rims, well the whole look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlieyedor (Sep 17, 2006)

how much did the painting of the bumpers and sideskirts cost you?


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (charlieyedor)*

Hi Charlieyedor - the painting cost £300 sterling. The bodyshop did a great job building up the textured plastic surfaces with primer to get a flat finish, a real arse-ache of a job!


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (BHP pipes)*

always a fan of the big wheels and the dropped t-reg. how is your exhaust setup? did you get the piping, down tubes, and the rear catback done? i was wondering how loud it was - considering doing the down tubes but having an aftermarket cat-back was loud enough for me...


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (jurbandesigns)*

Hi Jurban - from the motor to the small centre box in the middle of the car, it is stock - cats 'n all. From there it's big bore all the way - no boxes.
It's certainly loud, probably too loud, I'd advise putting a couple of small silencers on if you're using it alot.


----------

